# Need Reasonable Priced Screen Printed Shirts



## konasoap (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm in Hawaii and sell just under 1000 shirts a year. I probably could sell more if I can find someone to make them fast enough. I've been selling shirts retail for 13 years and the folks here handling the shirts take a long time. Probably trying to find someone as a third party to print them. I'm having problems with supply chain like everybody but I know there are printers out there that do a better job than 3 months turnaround. I have my own design and need a printer that is reasonable and can handle fast turnaround times. I need a silkscreen shirt (100% Cotton Heavy Duty Gildan 2000 and 2600) from S-XL and 2X. I only have one color that needs to be printed and a front and back design. The logo on the back is large and the logo on the front is on the right breast pocket area. I use about 6 different colored t's. Are there any big printers out there that can help me out or anyone with any suggestions? My biggest concerns are costs of course. But shipping to Hawaii is a major one. Thanks in advance. And Aloha!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

